# 'Jelqing'



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

Has anyone (seriously) ever tried this?  Sounds dangerous lol.

Wouldn't mind adding an inch to my johnson. Not that its small or anything :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Dangerous and johnson are not two words id like to see together!

Dont know what it is, but ill pass anyway.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

What sounds dangerous about it if you dont mind me asking?

I've been trying to do it daily, I keep forgetting though.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm listening


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

what is it??


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

stretching your willy to make it longer it was on the extreme male beauty program the guy added an inch iirc?

by making it longer surly your making it thinner?


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

bowen86 said:


> stretching your willy to make it longer it was on the extreme male beauty program the guy added an inch iirc?
> 
> by making it longer surly your making it thinner?


Nah apparently in works on girth too. There are a lot more techniques that the guy on male beauty explained. Have to remember to keep at it, Im curious to find out if it works.


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

:blink:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.break.com/usercontent/2008/10/Jelqing-or-How-to-Enlarge-your-Male-Part-594555.html

for all who dont know


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Basically what it is is stretching and expanding the blood sacs in the penis by tugging away at it whilst it's in a semi-erect state, after repeatedly doing this, the sacs grow to adjust to the jelqing practice (much like muscular hypertrophy?). It's an ancient way of increasing todger size, i'm not really up for trying it though, 500 tugs on your bits a day just sounds a bit sore! :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Well I wouldnt admit this in public but it does work...I've added slightly over an inch....took about a month to do...The only thing dangerous about it is the fear people feel when they see my lethal weapon :thumb:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> haha my dad is arab and he mentioned the excercises he did when he was growing up, *it was lotion* back then was food oils:thumbup1:
> 
> Ianstu did you have to do it everyday for a month to see results?


type error

meant to say it *wasnt* lotions back then


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

IanStu said:


> *Well I wouldnt admit this in public but it does work...I've added slightly over an inch*....took about a month to do...The only thing dangerous about it is the fear people feel when they see my lethal weapon :thumb:


I think I will be doing some jelqing later. :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Well I wouldnt admit this in public but it does work...I've added slightly over an inch....took about a month to do...The only thing dangerous about it is the fear people feel when they see my lethal weapon :thumb:


WOW!!

has it just tipped the 2inch mark now then?


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

I get my girlfriend to mouth jelq me! Her mouth is like a Dyson hoover :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

geeby112 said:


> Ianstu did you have to do it everyday for a month to see results?


Yes mate...I may have missed a few days here and there, and it gets pretty boring and if you do it right it can hurt a bit, but I'm glad I did it.

I didnt know if it was permanent or not but it was 3 months ago and size is still the same.....I am now tempted to start again see if I can add any more :bounce:


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

lambert said:


> I think I will be doing some jelqing later. :lol:


lmao

could you get someone to do it for you:whistling:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> WOW!!
> 
> has it just tipped the 2inch mark now then?


Yeah yeah...thats not what you said the other night...the look of fear in your eyes spoke volumes!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Yeah yeah...thats not what you said the other night...the look of fear in your eyes spoke volumes!


thats only becase the gag was choking me a little! also the rope burns are quite bad now


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

seems like a ****ing clart on to me.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

lambert said:


> I think I will be doing some jelqing later. :lol:


Hey everybody Lambert's going to have a [email protected] later on!! :lol:


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

leonface said:


> 500 tugs on your bits a day just sounds a bit sore! :lol:


A coctail of a high sex drive and being single makes the above a daily ritual.

Anyone tried the FST-7 approach?

7 sets of 15, with a cigarette packet suspended from your johnson should do it


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

lambert said:


> What sounds dangerous about it if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> I've been trying to do it daily, I keep forgetting though.


Just had heard that if done incorrectly it could damage the blood vessels/ tissue or whatever and cause erectile dysfuction.

Think I might try it though. Good to see some people have had results!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Hey everybody Lambert's going to have a [email protected] later on!! :lol:


Jelqing the old todge mate. :thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Personally I don't think my partner would want mine any bigger..


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Goose said:


> Personally I don't think my partner would want mine any bigger..


Neither does mine but I want to see if it does actually work for myself.


----------



## duffman16 (Mar 30, 2008)

i heard dick push ups are good? anyone else tryed these? better if you use NO Explode aswell :whistling:


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

duffman16 said:


> i heard dick push ups are good? anyone else tryed these? better if you use NO Explode aswell :whistling:


lmao seen that in a movie sumwhere, funny stuff 

i personally think my dick wud snap :| :cursing:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i heard you hav to build it up, 40 the first week, 80 the second, 160 the third, up to 500 not start on 500, suppose it would be like trying to go in the gym as a beginer and deadlift a WR lol will do mor damage than not by bing over eager lol,

i have been doing kegal exercises though ( just tense as if your trying to stop your self from peeing) this is meant to incrase stamina in bed, erection hardness, etc etc


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Using your todge as a strap for deadlifting should work in theory.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

There is a whole forum on this nonsense.

Why the fvck do you care how long/big you are i mean its not going to increase your enjoyment is it and before some one harps on about the girls enjoyment..... shut up!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Con said:


> There is a whole forum on this nonsense.
> 
> Why the fvck do you care how long/big you are i mean its not going to increase your enjoyment is it and before some one harps on about the girls enjoyment..... shut up!


thats OK for you to say...I supose as well as a God like body you'r gonna tell us ya hung like a horse...some of us are mere mortals and need extra help (I'm not talking about myself) :whistling:


----------



## Guy.B (Oct 11, 2008)

plus, if you happnened to be unlucky enough to be so short that it does hinder your partners pleasure then its probably a good idea...


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

IanStu said:


> thats OK for you to say...I supose as well as a God like body you'r gonna tell us ya hung like a horse...some of us are mere mortals and need extra help (I'm not talking about myself) :whistling:


Actually nah not really, just like the rest of me i have plenty of thickness but i am not especially long or tall


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Guy.B said:


> plus, if you happnened to be unlucky enough to be so short that it does hinder your partners pleasure then its probably a good idea...


Two words.......Penis extender.


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

lol this idea is nuts, f.uck getting caught doing this stuff by my mum heh


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

welshrager said:


> lol this idea is nuts, f.uck getting caught doing this stuff by my mum heh


best not to do it infront of your Mom...they tend to be funny about that sort of thing!


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

i tried it b4 and stoped after bout 3 days .. very boring


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

IanStu said:


> best not to do it infront of your Mom...they tend to be funny about that sort of thing!


ha, :bounce: men are always para bou their joloppy head


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Can someone critique my new Training Programme?

*Monday:* Jelqing

*
*

*
Tuesday*: Jelqing

*Wednesday:* Jelqing

*Thursday:* Jelqing

*Friday:* Jelqing

*Saturday:* Jelqing

*Sunday:* REST

Supps are 200mg Viagra per day + 30 mins per night of "porn time"

Is this gtg?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im not the biggest but im happy enough, never had any complaints, 6.5 so about average id guess, but if it worked genuinly i would add a inch on why not, not gunna mae any worse


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

DB said:


> never tried it but in theory it could work imo


For sure i have read people stating they have gained 1-2 inches plus a few ridiculas claims of more.

What you have to ask your self is do you need it enough to risk damaging your cock which could lead to ED it is after all a sensitive organ.....


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

dudz said:


> Can someone critique my new Training Programme?
> 
> *Monday:* Jelqing
> 
> ...


What height are you? And weight? Also whats your diet like?  Lmao


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> im not the biggest but im happy enough, never had any complaints, 6.5 so about average id guess, but if it worked genuinly i would add a inch on why not, not gunna mae any worse


I do laugh when people who recon they are small say they are 6+ inches when the average size is actually smaller than that. I recon that most people that measure add an inch even if they dont mean to on purpose:whistling:


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

Con said:


> I do laugh when people who recon they are small say they are 6+ inches when the average size is actually smaller than that. I recon that most people that measure add an inch even if they dont mean to on purpose:whistling:


soo tru lmao, in school cud tell when ppl boast about their dicks then get kegged and shamed lmao :beer:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

dudz said:


> Can someone critique my new Training Programme?
> 
> *Monday:* Jelqing
> 
> ...


You don't need the sunday rest...use that for jelquing...and you need to dramaticaly increase your porn time to guarantee results!


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Does fast Jelqing count as non sexual:whistling:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Con said:


> I do laugh when people who recon they are small say they are 6+ inches when the average size is actually smaller than that. I recon that most people that measure add an inch even if they dont mean to on purpose:whistling:


Lmao, true probably with some! I think the average size is between 5.7 and 6.5 somewhere in that region. I only wanna add .5 inch lol A) just to see if it actually will work and B) To be able to say I'm 8"


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

IanStu said:


> You don't need the sunday rest...use that for jelquing...and you need to dramaticaly increase your porn time to guarantee results!


Ta for the Tips mate, you must be a Jelqing Pro ! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

DB said:


> so so true!! :thumb:
> 
> also whats the point of a big nail if you aint got 29" thighs behind driving it in


 :lol:

Plus most guys on here should be leaner than the average guy which has to help ROM.

I remember asking my over weight friend "man with the size of your stomach you must lose at least 3 inches of penetration" for some reason he was not impressed with this comment:confused1::laugh:

If you think your lagging watching some Asian on Asian porn the average size there is about 4-5 inches and it seems like they dont like their porn stars to be well hung or very hard in most cases pmsl and if that still makes you feel like your lagging then yeah get yanking i guess!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i dont think im small by any sence of the word lol i think im a good size but i still think it would be classed in the average range, and yeah 100% people lie about size, and im not really here to proove out llol unless there was a fit little 20yr old there who is willing to come let me proove it haha, but guys are certainly not the audience i would try lie to haha. i would still defo take an extra inch if i could, i have a mate who is hung like a fvcking hourse, and even some of his ex's have said its huge and he still says he would like an extra inch. but like you said is it worth potentially breaking your man junk???


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I jelq. I love my cock. For pics check S&S


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

would growth make this work better?

how about test and tren? :lol:


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

weight hanging owns jelking... apparently.

cough.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I can't imagine this being good for your for your willy TBH!


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

liamhutch said:


> would growth make this work better?
> 
> how about test and tren? :lol:


There are forums that specialise in this stuff, with many guys running GH, IGF, Test and varous natural supps throughout.

Its a real phenomenom, with some dudes having 'training journals' like the guys have at UKM, with pictures and all LOL

Other than those guys, most of them dont provide evidence, so I would say most of them are full of ****, but as said, the concept itself is sound... apparently, ahem LOL

Like Roy Castle said, you need dedication LOL


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

if i were under 6'' then i may worry, but i hear conflicting opinions from women, oness i have and havent slept with, some say too big = too painfull and others i know say they love a huge one lol. so general thought in my head is you will never be perfect for every girl. hence why i would rather not mess on with my man-gina, as i can at least gaurantee at the moment i can please 1 person during se 100% of the time, ---- me. if i break hime then my life is gone hahaha


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

fvck it, i would like an extra inch so i'll give it a go for a month lmao

upping dose


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

JanStu...you just using the standard milking action? Or you stretching it aswel? Been doing this and kegelq for about 6weeks and hardness has increased and have put on just over an inch and half an inch of girth. Not too bad.  can get a bit sore.


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

forget pulling ur willy all day just get a big elastic band put it round your willy, down your trouser leg and round your foot and it will pull all day


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

DB said:


> An inch in one month? thats nearly 1mm each day? thats a *massive* difference percentage wise saying you were average at 6". I'm going to try and get mine above the 6" mark now!!


 :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

DB said:


> oh really Mr. Goose, editting my post how high-lair-ree-ass!
> 
> let the games commence u little cnut bag...


My willy is dribbling with excitement!! :innocent:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> u little cnut bag...


now now watch you language you potty mouth!!!!! or il tell your mum!! :laugh:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I heard girth is more important than length, women prefer to be stretched than have their cervix poked, but then I'm not a women, perhaps that's just what I want to believe!

Heard that jelqing works, just hard to keep up with the routine. I wonder if taking roids that help build connective tissues would help accelerate "gains"? lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> How about I Just bend Dale over and do abit of ass to mouth with her while Barny sits in the corner bashing one out?
> 
> don't start the Mum stuff with me I take it to the extreme


:laugh::laugh:

OH FFS DO NOT TALK ABOUT MY MUM NOR STEP DAD LIKE THAT!!!

its bad enough that you talk about that **** in person with me let alone in public!! YUCK!! you sick barry :ban:

and just cause i like it doesnt mean my mum will :whistling:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

MissBC said:


> now now watch you language you potty mouth!!!!! or il tell your mum!! :laugh:


Its fine me dear, I like being spoken to dirty


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

UKWolverine said:


> I heard girth is more important than length, women prefer to be stretched than have their cervix poked, but then I'm not a women, perhaps that's just what I want to believe!
> 
> Heard that jelqing works, just hard to keep up with the routine. I wonder if taking roids that help build connective tissues would help accelerate "gains"? lol


tis kinda true no point having it long if its like a pencil and doenst touch the sides!!

In saying that i would rather not have a short fat stubby one either!!

A nice combination is the key!!

Big enough to touch the sizes and give you a semi lock jaw, and long enough to tickle your insides

:whistling:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Now that was sexual!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I have no problem with penis size as I measure mine from my @rsehole to tip so it's mega!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

And it's the @rsehole under my nose....I'll say it before any of you cnuts!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Uriel said:


> And it's the @rsehole under my nose....I'll say it before any of you cnuts!


In that case I'm hung like a fecking donkey!!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

DB said:


> An inch in one month? thats nearly 1mm each day? thats a *massive* difference percentage wise saying you were average at 6"


yup I know...is this your ham fisted way of trying to get pics of it....just come straight out and ask....and I was 7.5 to start with so the percentage increase is slighhtly less :thumb:


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

MissBC said:


> tis kinda true no point having it long if its like a pencil and doenst touch the sides!!
> 
> In saying that i would rather not have a short fat stubby one either!!
> 
> ...


Haha - a girl that knows what she wants :thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Interesting thread this...

Stretching with a properly designed medical device like the Jes-extender does really give length - like the Giraffe-women in Africa stretch their necks, lips and ear-lobes.

And jelquing gives some length and thickness too.

But they take a long time. Most guys apply stretchers too strong at first, or jelque like mad, get sore and give up.

A very effective way to strtch is to have a small diameter but thick gauge PA (MMMMMMMM!) and hang a good weight from it.

But you need to be able to do so as near 24 hours a day as poss - dressing accordingly.

The only effective way to get thickness is to have augmentation injections...

HTH! :wink:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Goose said:


> Now that was sexual!


 :devil2: :w00t: :devil2:



fxleisure said:


> Haha - a girl that knows what she wants :thumbup1:


Dam straight

:whistling: :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

This is funny as fcuk!!

Ok so if I just knuckle shuffled more often than usual the growth of mine would go beyond 10"?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Goose said:


> This is funny as fcuk!!
> 
> Ok so if I just knuckle shuffled more often than usual the growth of mine would go beyond 10"?


No - like everything, it's technique that counts! :wink:


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

no DOMS today do i up reppage already? :lol:

If an inch is gained in a month, before and after pics displayed in S+S :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I'd try it if it was already long enough to grab!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

No one posting up progress pictures? lol


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

MissBC said:


> tis kinda true no point having it long if its like a pencil and doenst touch the sides!!
> 
> In saying that i would rather not have a short fat stubby one either!!
> 
> ...


What's the right combination?

Is there a limit to what is too big then? Most men always seem to want it bigger. But there must be a point when too big isn't good.

Most men don't realise it's harder to perform if your too big, not being able to get fully hard etc, not being able to do doggy and being told your ripping a girl... that's not worth it all.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

estfna said:


> What's the right combination?
> 
> Is there a limit to what is too big then? Most men always seem to want it bigger. But there must be a point when too big isn't good.


there def is a point where its TOOOOO big!! and let me tell you its not that comfortable when it feels like they are almost tickling your tonsils!!



estfna said:


> Most men don't realise it's harder to perform if your too big, not being able to get fully hard etc, not being able to do doggy and being told your ripping a girl... that's not worth it all.


obviously to thick would cause minky damage but to long just sometimes feels horrid!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I prefer nice girth and decent length and currently that department has all been spot on!! :whistling:

:w00t: :w00t:


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

haha this is 1 funny thread

Now is any1 going to admit that they are going to try this ???


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

dan the man said:


> haha this is 1 funny thread
> 
> Now is any1 going to admit that they are going to try this ???


il try it on DB and get back to you :tongue:


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

MissBC said:


> il try it on DB and get back to you :tongue:


haha nice 1


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Haha! Yeah i said to BC last night I am gonna give it a go for a month..
> 
> i'll keep u posted!!


I'll keep them posted more like :thumb:


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

DB said:


> Haha! Yeah i said to BC last night I am gonna give it a go for a month..
> 
> i'll keep u posted!!


haha quailty i bet the results will be interesting


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

MissBC said:


> I'll keep them posted more like :thumb:


probably best if u keep us posted as us blokes tend to *strech* the truth sometimes anyway haha


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

dan the man said:


> probably best if u keep us posted as us blokes tend to *strech* the truth sometimes anyway haha


will do, il have my measuring tape out every time he comes round and il document and critique and report back :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> That's fine..
> 
> u measure and i'll take pics of my cock in your ass for progress pics to see how much more your ass is gaping


 :scared:

:w00t: :devil2: :001_tt2: :rockon: well who am i to say no but you damage it you have to buy it for life!


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

DB said:


> That's fine..
> 
> u measure and i'll take pics of my cock in your ass for progress pics to see how much more your ass is gaping


haha crude but we love it


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Well i've put 2 inch on my cock in 3 days, i win to be fair though it was only a cm long to start with.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

im 9 inches now. if i was any longer id have to buy new underwear


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

WRT said:


> Well i've put 2 inch on my cock in 3 days, i win to be fair though it was only a cm long to start with.


oh god, handicapped!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> oh god, handicapped!


i'm only kidding I have a massive schlonger (apparantly) like my cuz:lol:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Did it have anything on the program about size reduction?? If so that would be great. :rolleye:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

WRT said:


> i'm only kidding I have a massive schlonger (apparantly) like my cuz:lol:


shame, u could have gotten one of those parking badges. mine gets me in trouble so much...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MissBC said:


> will do, il have my measuring tape out every time he comes round and il document and critique and report back :lol:


You can actually get condoms now that come with a measuring scale printed up the side so there is no way a man can lie about his size.

Whilst some on this board definitely are in possession of telegraph poles I suspect all the ladies, AUK and DMCC will confirm that its girth that is the most important thing. :rolleye: :thumb:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

im thicker than a coke can, is that good?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> You can actually get condoms now that come with a measuring scale printed up the side so there is no way a man can lie about his size.


Con whats? Condoms? What are they for then?! :whistling:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Magic Torch said:


> Con whats? Condoms? What are they for then?! :whistling:


is this why tesco stopped handing out shopping bags?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

steelicarus said:


> is this why tesco stopped handing out shopping bags?


God knows far too big for me, crisp packet is my weapon of choice...

This Jelqing thing is fundamentally flawed IMO, tried it this morning, after three or four tugs I forgot what I was supposed to be doing and made a mess on the shower curtain.....


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Magic Torch said:


> God knows far too big for me, crisp packet is my weapon of choice...
> 
> This Jelqing thing is fundamentally flawed IMO, tried it this morning, after three or four tugs I forgot what I was supposed to be doing and made a mess on the shower curtain.....


that actually made me lol.


----------



## richh (Feb 7, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> God knows far too big for me, crisp packet is my weapon of choice...
> 
> This Jelqing thing is fundamentally flawed IMO, tried it this morning, after three or four tugs I forgot what I was supposed to be doing and made a mess on the shower curtain.....


 :lol: :lol: Was reading all the replies with a smile on my face, came to this, wasn't expecting it and burst out laughing! Reps!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

My womb destroyer is now 8x6.5 and started at 7x6 so yes jelquing works I've stopped now though I don't want to kill anyone like steel:whistling:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

MaKaVeLi said:


> My womb destroyer is now 8x6.5 and started at 7x6 so yes jelquing works I've stopped now though I don't want to kill anyone like steel:whistling:


u ol' romantic


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> My womb destroyer is now 8x6.5 and started at 7x6 so yes jelquing works I've stopped now though I don't want to kill anyone like steel:whistling:


Really mate? How long that take? Or you taking the p1ss? 

Might have to take another look at this stuff!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Falcone said:


> Really mate? How long that take? Or you taking the p1ss?
> 
> Might have to take another look at this stuff!


A couple of month mate


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> A couple of month mate


Congrats lol. You got a particular site you got the proper technique from?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> A couple of month mate


Was is a clean Jelq? :lol:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> My womb destroyer is now 8x6.5 and started at 7x6 so yes jelquing works I've stopped now though I don't want to kill anyone like steel:whistling:


awww poor boy. lots of growing to be doing...

i remember when i was that small, i was 14. don't worry, lots of good clean food and training... it won't help in this case.

either got it or you dont.


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

just out of curiosity what is the perfect size if there is one. any women like to shine a light on it. i measured and im just intrigued lol


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

ive not killed that many! u took it all and survived!


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

haha as thick as a coke can good 1


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

DB said:


> That's fine..
> 
> u measure and i'll take pics of my cock in your ass for progress pics to see how much more your ass is gaping


Love it!!! HAHAHAHAA


----------



## Emmet (Jun 4, 2009)

Does this affect the hardness of the ' Lad ' when he's up?


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

haha i would imagine there is no perfect size its all about how its used


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Does it make you go blind ?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

dan the man said:


> haha i would imagine there is no perfect size its all about how its used


I imagine you small then? :lol:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a pecker but it's a goer.

Na only kidding.

Im sh1t in bed to.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Love it!!! HAHAHAHAA


ohhhh shush you......... dont encourage him HE NEEDS NONE AT ALL.......

:whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Falcone said:


> Congrats lol. You got a particular site you got the proper technique from?


Lol I really don't remember mate! It's quite sad really wanting to enlarge your cock:lol:



estfna said:


> awww poor boy. lots of growing to be doing...
> 
> i remember when i was that small, i was 14. don't worry, lots of good clean food and training... it won't help in this case.
> 
> either got it or you dont.


It was still big enough to make your ar5e hole prolapse.


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

I thought about it, I'm only about 6" but I'm pretty young so I don't know whether I still have any growth potential or not.

There are risks so I'd want to find out more about it before I gave it a go. My gf is pretty short inside so I can go deep enough for here already so the only things I can see it would be good for is for easier penetration in certain positions and some extra girth.

Still not sure whether I will bother or not, I don't know how I'd stay semi-hard while doing that though, I get a boner in a breeze.


----------



## wacko (Sep 1, 2008)

haha this thready is soo funny! had a good laugh, nice 1


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

DB said:


> ok!
> 
> I've been doing it for what? a little over a week? i actually think u can notice a difference in girth and length!


It does work mate...got the p1ss took out of me something rotten over saying i had added an inch, earlier in the thread...but it realy does work...and whats more, so far the change seems to be permanent!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

you got an inch! wow, i'd like to double mine too, i'm going to start now


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i got an inch too!! didnt think it would work!!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> you got an inch! wow, i'd like to double mine too, i'm going to start now


everyones a comedian...PMSL


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I never do high reps on anything

Any one reckon I could get away with 4-6 "super hard" Tugs?????


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds a bit too good to be true this?, by the way is the inch just flaccid or engorged also?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I never do high reps on anything
> 
> Any one reckon I could get away with 4-6 "super hard" Tugs?????


depends what you've injected into it in the first place!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

damn it even im convinced now and gonna start having a go and see how i do:thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

DB said:


> erect mate
> 
> aint got an inch but defo slightly bigger in just over a week


Same actually, not measured it but it could fill a keyhole now:whistling:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I never do high reps on anything
> 
> Any one reckon I could get away with 4-6 "super hard" Tugs?????


 Just up the dose joe and do some spot injections it should grow like a weed:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> erect mate
> 
> aint got an inch but defo slightly bigger in just over a week


Il be the judge of that thank you very much................. cause to be fair, who cares if you think its bigger, you dont get the benifit of the girth and length do you now!! :whistling:


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Does it increase erect size or just flopage?? ...yes, flopage is a word


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

half an inch increased ! and thicker i think?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> half an inch increased ! and thicker i think?


Whats that now then 12.5"?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

9.7  pic is posted in AL


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

which sock do you guys tuck it in?

i go for the left most of the time.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

hamsternuts said:


> which sock do you guys tuck it in?
> 
> i go for the left most of the time.


it doubles as my belt


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Anybody got any links how how to do this? Don't wanna just go and do it and injure myself.

Also, how the heck do you manage to stay semi? if I try I just get rock hard if anything goes near.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

BassJunkie said:


> Anybody got any links how how to do this? Don't wanna just go and do it and injure myself.
> 
> Also, how the heck do you manage to stay semi? if I try I just get rock hard if anything goes near.


do it after you;ve cum


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Actually, another question I've thought of regarding the erection "issue" could you just wait untill the hard-on goes away then keep going afterwards picking up the number of tugs from where you left off or would it be less effective?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

BassJunkie said:


> Actually, another question I've thought of regarding the erection "issue" could you just wait untill the hard-on goes away then keep going afterwards picking up the number of tugs from where you left off or would it be less effective?


yes you can...and after you've been doing this for a couple of weeks you dont realy get hard...the biggest problem is boredom


----------



## doubleh (Jun 10, 2009)

Playing with my cock and being bored at the same time!!! Never gonna happen


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

It does'nt matter how big it is when you got 22st to push it in with!! or should i say small it is?? lol


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

doubleh said:


> Playing with my cock and being bored at the same time!!! Never gonna happen


**** MY SELF LAUGHING


----------



## Diaz_1992 (Jun 17, 2009)

The whole idea behind 'jelqing' is idiotic. It's like going to a museum and using the stretching rack in the hope that it will make you taller.

The size of your schwantz is detemrined by genetics. *****************a little inappropriate dont you think?***********************


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Diaz_1992 said:


> The whole idea behind 'jelqing' is idiotic. It's like going to a museum and using the stretching rack in the hope that it will make you taller.
> 
> The size of your schwantz is detemrined by genetics. *****************a little inappropriate dont you think?***********************


but it works dude


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Diaz_1992 said:


> The whole idea behind 'jelqing' is idiotic. It's like going to a museum and using the stretching rack in the hope that it will make you taller.
> 
> The size of your schwantz is detemrined by genetics. *****************a little inappropriate dont you think?***********************


Stretching racks do make you taller...so your argument is bollocks. :2guns:


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Haha, good replies to that one.

I'm really tempted now, when I told SWMBO (She who must be obeyed - the girlfriend) she first said that there was nothing wrong with the size (although you never know what they think) when I said I was fine with my size I just thought it would be nice for in certain positions then she said it was ok.

How many tugs a day do you start off with? and how much do you up it by every week?

My other concern is I know that bigger people find it hard to stay hard, do you think this would make a difference upping an inch longer and an inch around?

Also, there are people saying it can give you ED and a bleeding urethra so how do you stop that from happening? I'm guessing just like in weightlifting form is key, is it just from gripping too hard and going past the head?


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Bump


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

BassJunkie said:


> Haha, good replies to that one.
> 
> I'm really tempted now, when I told SWMBO (She who must be obeyed - the girlfriend) she first said that there was nothing wrong with the size (although you never know what they think) when I said I was fine with my size I just thought it would be nice for in certain positions then she said it was ok.
> 
> ...


think there's a link on a post on the first page of this thread about it bud


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Haha! Yeah i said to BC last night I am gonna give it a go for a month..
> 
> i'll keep u posted!!





MissBC said:


> I'll keep them posted more like :thumb:


wellllllllllllllllllllllll after close inspection last night i would have to say that i do think it has made a difference even though DB has been slack and not doing it as much as he should have!!

Hes going to do it properly for the next few days and il report back after the weekend :whistling:

:rockon:

:thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MissBC said:


> Hes going to do it properly for the next few days and il report back after the weekend :whistling:


As will I, bring it big boy!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WRT said:


> As will I, bring it big boy!


does that mean i have to inspect yours too ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MissBC said:


> does that mean i have to inspect yours too ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


If you want


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WRT said:


> If you want


well i think DB has more than enough for me to entertain myself with......... :whistling: WHOOP WHOOP

but im sure gym bunny or one of the girls will offer to help out :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MissBC said:


> well i think DB has more than enough for me to entertain myself with......... :whistling: WHOOP WHOOP
> 
> but im sure gym bunny or one of the girls will offer to help out :thumb:


Ahhh it's ok, i don't have a magnifying glass handy anyway


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Just started, done 40 tugs and gonna increase it by 10 every day.

I'm can f*ck the GF while doing this and still get results, right?


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Right im going to give this a go soon


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SOMETHING IS WORKING THATS FOR SURE!! :whistling: xxx

:devil2:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> LOL I actually have to agree it does seem bigger! lol


COME HERE BIG BOY mwahahahahahahahaha :001_tt2:


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

I think yesterday I did the tugs a bit fast but I slowed down today and could see the blood being forced into it, still having a bit of trouble not getting too hard but I guess pushing blood into my c*ck will do that


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

DB what is your 'routine' lol


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

I've been doing this for about 2.5 weeks now and i swear it looks like i've got stretch marks on my c*ck (serious) lmao

Peace!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

liamhutch said:


> DB what is your 'routine' lol


ME :001_tt2:


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

you can help get me over the 3 inch mark then


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

liamhutch said:


> you can help get me over the 3 inch mark then


i'd be happy to see my bellend!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

liamhutch said:


> you can help get me over the 3 inch mark then


hahahaha my services are taken sorry :laugh: i can only ' hold and take on' one client at a time


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

WRT said:


> i'd be happy to see my bellend!


sorry if im being greedy, but you average folk just have to understand us bigger guys wana progress too!


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

When I'm doing it I get kind of hard, not enough to look at the sky if you get my meaning but still fairly hard, is this ok or should I wait tilll it's soft again? Cause I sort of can't do it without getting like that.


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Well I'm gunnu try this also, my facebook status is now permanently set to Jelqing!!!


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Bump, would like an answer to my question before todays session


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

So this is safe enough then? Im scared i'll tear something I can't repair in my c0ck:whistling:

For those who have tried it, where are you getting your 'program' so to speak...


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

BassJunkie said:


> When I'm doing it I get kind of hard, not enough to look at the sky if you get my meaning but still fairly hard, is this ok or should I wait tilll it's soft again? Cause I sort of can't do it without getting like that.


I think the more hard you are the more it works girth and more flacid works length more, don't ask me how I know :laugh:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Please NO progress pics :no:


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

Updates?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

none from me! I aint done it for ages! opps! will try and do some tugging next week!


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

DB said:


> none from me! I aint done it for ages! opps! will try and do some tugging next week!


You got a bit of grith from it did you not DB? Im sh1tting myself about trying this :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Falcone said:


> You got a bit of grith from it did you not DB? Im sh1tting myself about trying this :lol:


It seems like proportionate growth mate imo.. :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> none from me! I aint done it for ages! opps! will try and do some tugging next week!


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :

whoop whoop

it def works though, i can vouch for that, and with the combination of that and me changing, things are LOOKING pretty dam good!! :whistling:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WRT said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little.


jealous much...


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

it works  im well happy


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

DB said:


> It seems like proportionate growth mate imo.. :thumb:


Good to hear mate. Ill start today I think. You take the technique off a particular site?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

leonface said:


> Basically what it is is stretching and expanding the blood sacs in the penis by tugging away at it whilst it's in a semi-erect state, after repeatedly doing this, the sacs grow to adjust to the jelqing practice (much like muscular hypertrophy?). It's an ancient way of increasing todger size, i'm not really up for trying it though, 500 tugs on your bits a day just sounds a bit sore! :lol:


500 tugs...thats alot of tugging, would be a good wrist exercise tho lmfao

mines big enuff n e way :whistling: lmfao :lol:


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

ive just been reading over this and mi supprised it works haha


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Falcone said:


> Good to hear mate. Ill start today I think. You take the technique off a particular site?


na just grab the cnut and pull it hard.. 

HHmmm

what i do.. get a semi.. then pull from the base up to the bell.. but with a pretty firm grip and hold at the end of a rep for a spilt second to allow a stretch before u start the next rep of that particular set 

I tend to do 50 reps when i remember!


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

^^^ fcuk me that dont sound nice


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

dan the man said:


> ^^^ fcuk me that dont sound nice


LOL! TBH give me 50 jelq's over 20 rep squats any day of the week but I still do them! haha


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

haha when u look at it like that


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

DB said:


> na just grab the cnut and pull it hard..
> 
> HHmmm
> 
> ...


What do you do for a warm-up mate?

I've been running a face cloth in hot water then wrapping it round my member for a couple of minutes then repeating till I get bored then lubing up and doing fairly fast tugs adding 20 a day, gotten up to 240 a day but I don't seem to be getting massive differences, seems a bit bigger but not by much. Might try it your way, seems like you take it slow right?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MissBC said:


> jealous much...


I don't think so


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

BassJunkie said:


> What do you do for a warm-up mate?
> 
> I've been running a face cloth in hot water then wrapping it round my member for a couple of minutes then repeating till I get bored then lubing up and doing fairly fast tugs adding 20 a day, gotten up to 240 a day but I don't seem to be getting massive differences, seems a bit bigger but not by much. Might try it your way, seems like you take it slow right?


wtf

warmup

warm face cloth

lube

:confused1:

just get a semi, some spit and tug away!! there is no scientific aim, method, and conclusion

:lol: :lol:

if you really want BLOW BY BLOW instructions google is your friend!


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

It gets blood into it and softens the spongy bit and makes jelqing more effective. Hey, if you (well, obviously not YOU) wanna risk getting ED and urethral bleeding from not doing it properly be my guest


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

MissBC said:


> wtf
> 
> warmup
> 
> ...


No hypotheses or reference section? Poor form


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> No hypotheses or reference section? Poor form


hahahahahah experiments dont have reference sections you muppet hehehehehe

Aim:

Hypothesis (optional):

Equipment:

Procedure:

Safety/Risks:

Results:

Discussion:

Conclusion:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Say you pull to hard and fcuk your c0ck up what do you tell the doctor you were doing, i can just imagine the look on their face when you tell them you were stretching it to make it bigger lol.


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

Done this for 3 weeks now; 50 tugs a day. Don't think anything's happened. Just a bit sore lol. Maybe I should stop :laugh:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Thought I'd update this - so how did all those trying it get on :lol:

a mate was telling me about this yesterday so thought I'd UKM it, and here it is. so...worth a tug? or a load of overhyped wvnk...


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

IanStu said:


> Well I wouldnt admit this in public but it does work...I've added slightly over an inch....took about a month to do...The only thing dangerous about it is the fear people feel when they see my lethal weapon :thumb:


Did you post about it a while back mate? Like over a year ago... I remember someone doing it but couldn't remember who. I've def thought about it but can't be fcuked to commit lol.

Did you keep your gains?


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Gonna have to rename this place UK LoveMuscle soon


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, session one finished. 100 tugs for week one. Wanted to jizz after tug 30! Damn test!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Well, session one finished. 100 tugs for week one. Wanted to jizz after tug 30! Damn test!


I don't think I'd have a choice after 30 :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> I don't think I'd have a choice after 30 :lol:


Had to think of random s.hit like dinosaurs and your mum to stop myself.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Had to think of random s.hit like dinosaurs and your mum to stop myself.


Cheers you cnut. Dinosaurs is a good one though, I usually think of motorbikes.


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Falcone said:


> Done this for 3 weeks now; 50 tugs a day. Don't think anything's happened. Just a bit sore lol. Maybe I should stop :laugh:


Atleast 8 hours rest remember!

Just read through the whole thread, what a laugh it was :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mark j said:


> Atleast 8 hours rest remember!
> 
> Just read through the whole thread, what a laugh it was :lol: :lol:


Mate you may laugh but during my first session, my c.ock grew loads. Then it spat everywhere :confused1: .


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, thought I'd give this a bump. Found a forum a year or so back about jelqing/extenders.. did the 90 day routine of jelqing and stretches, and gained 0.9inch BPEL ( bone pressed erect length ) and 0.6 NBPEL ( non bone pressed erect length ) and about 0.4 inch in girth.. thats in 90 days.. The gains have slowed down now, but I have still gained around 1" in a year or so.. so it does work. I don't know why there isn't more studies on it though, might be the fact that it costs nothing so these drugs companies cant make a buck out of it

Also makes your flaccid size bigger, always a confidence booster


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It seems a lot of effort lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Conscript is a pro. The jelquing thread in MA is legendary full of insightful info from him and Hacks... Any man with a small piece should read it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Conscript is a pro. The jelquing thread in MA is legendary full of insightful info from him and Hacks... Any man with a small piece should read it


Conscripts penis has cost him a lot of time effort and money!! He is an enigma that bloke for some reason I imagine him as big as weeman and the likes, but he's got no pics!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:3326889 said:


> Conscripts penis has cost him a lot of time effort and money!! He is an enigma that bloke for some reason I imagine him as big as weeman and the likes, but he's got no pics!


I too imagine him to be a unit of monstrous proportions now sporting a 6" dong after years of meat jabs and hour long jelqs. I think he posted pics of his legs... Well it was a pic of his swollen hood after he jabbed and his thighs were in the shot... They were quite large IIRC


----------

